# [gelöst] USB-Laufwerk lässt sich nicht einhängen

## uhai

Mein externes USB-Laufwerk will sich nicht mehr mounten lassen:

```
 lsusb -v -s1:7

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements Desktop (WDBAAU)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1058 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.

  idProduct          0x1021 Elements Desktop (WDBAAU)

  bcdDevice           20.02

  iManufacturer           1 Western Digital

  iProduct                2 Ext HDD 1021

  iSerial                 3 57434156354E343038353837

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

```

dmesg scheint allerdings keine Fehler zu enthalten:

```

[...]

[    3.425334] usb 1-1.7: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci

[    3.431326] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    3.433306] systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

[    3.433971] systemd[1]: Starting system-getty.slice.

[    3.434472] systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

[    3.434565] systemd[1]: Starting system-mysqld.slice.

[    3.434996] systemd[1]: Created slice system-mysqld.slice.

[    3.435094] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[    3.435495] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[    3.435584] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    3.435732] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[    3.435860] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    3.436260] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket (/dev/log).

[    3.436358] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda5.device...

[    3.436653] systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

[    3.437035] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[    3.437165] systemd[1]: Mounting Debug File System...

[    3.437748] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[    3.438386] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    3.438803] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[    3.438895] systemd[1]: Starting system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    3.439368] systemd[1]: Created slice system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice.

[    3.439459] systemd[1]: Starting Remote File Systems.

[    3.439829] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[    3.439918] systemd[1]: Starting System Time Synchronized.

[    3.441105] systemd[1]: Reached target System Time Synchronized.

[    3.441193] systemd[1]: Starting User and Session Slice.

[    3.441322] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    3.441408] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[    3.441699] systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

[    3.441786] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    3.442171] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[    3.442282] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[    3.442870] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Audit Socket.

[    3.443277] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Audit Socket.

[    3.443389] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[    3.443987] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda2.device...

[    3.451327] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[    3.451408] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through                                                            

[    3.462578] systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.                                                                         

[    3.462679] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[    3.462800] systemd[1]: Mounted Configuration File System.

[    3.462915] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[    3.463011] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    3.463519] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[    3.488868] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[    3.488959] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[    3.489612] systemd[1]: Starting File System Check on Root Device...

[    3.490249] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    3.490416] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[    3.499395] systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory...

[...]

```

Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass das der richtige Teil der Ausgabe ist.... Die Festplatte ist eine WD MYBook mit 320 GB.

Eine Suche hat ergeben, dass der Fehler durch ein fehlendes CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN im kernel entstehen könnte. Allerdings ist die Fundstelle von 2007. make menuconfig scheint den parameter auch nicht zu kennen...

Und bevor ich jetzt wieder etwas unüberlegtes mache - kennt sich jemand damit aus? 

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 21, 2015 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Sicher, dass Du nach 3s schon das USB Gerät mounten willst?

Steck es doch mal rein und beobachte dann dmesg bzw. /var/log/messages

smartctl /dev/sdX müsste auch gehen. Selbst wenn man nicht mounten kann.

Oder fdisk /dev/sdX, um zu schauen, ob Du noch auf die Partitionen zugreifen kannst.

----------

## uhai

```
smartctl /dev/sdc

smartctl 6.3 2014-07-26 r3976 [x86_64-linux-3.17.7-gentooy] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-14, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

Smartctl open device: /dev/sdc failed: No such device

```

mount /boot schlägt jetzt auch fehl ??

```
 mount /boot

mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp »ext3«

```

ext3 ist im Kernel aber eingebaut. Kann das die gleiche Ursache haben? Den laufenden Kernel habe ich mit make oldconfig gebaut... Für mein wacom-Tablet (Volito2 an USB)habe ich da noch im Kernel ein bisschen ergänzt. Evtl. das da was verbaselt ist??

fdisk ergibt auch nichts:

```
fdisk /dev/sdc

Willkommen bei fdisk (util-linux 2.25.2).                                                                                       

Änderungen werden vorerst nur im Speicher vorgenommen, bis Sie sich                                                             

entscheiden, sie zu schreiben.

Seien Sie vorsichtig, bevor Sie den Schreibbefehl anwenden.

fdisk: /dev/sdc kann nicht geöffnet werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

oder fdisk -l:

```
fdisk -l

Festplatte /dev/sda: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 Bytes, 1953525168 Sektoren

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: dos

Festplattenbezeichner: 0x000aaf53

Device     Boot     Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sda1  *           63     144584     144522  70,6M 83 Linux

/dev/sda2          144585   34973504   34828920  16,6G 82 Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3        34973505  822367349  787393845 375,5G 83 Linux

/dev/sda4       822367350 1953520064 1131152715 539,4G  5 Extended

/dev/sda5       822367413 1953520064 1131152652 539,4G 83 Linux

Festplatte /dev/sdb: 931,5 GiB, 1000204886016 Bytes, 1953525168 Sektoren

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: dos

Festplattenbezeichner: 0x000f1e73

Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sdb1          63 1953520064 1953520002 931,5G 83 Linux

Festplatte /dev/sde: 931,5 GiB, 1000202043392 Bytes, 1953519616 Sektoren

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: dos

Festplattenbezeichner: 0x000b0d7c

Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type

/dev/sde1          63 1953503999 1953503937 931,5G 83 Linux

Festplatte /dev/sdf: 29,9 GiB, 32126271488 Bytes, 62746624 Sektoren

Einheiten: Sektoren von 1 * 512 = 512 Bytes

Sektorgröße (logisch/physikalisch): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

E/A-Größe (minimal/optimal): 512 Bytes / 512 Bytes

Festplattenbezeichnungstyp: dos

Festplattenbezeichner: 0x00000000

Device     Boot Start      End  Sectors  Size Id Type

/dev/sdf1  *      128 62746623 62746496 29,9G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA
```

kein 320 GB-Laufwerk, kein /dev/sdc...

Die Platte sollte an usb 1:7 hängen:

```
 lsusb

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements Desktop (WDBAAU)

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05e3:0606 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 Hub / D-Link DUB-H4 USB 2.0 Hub

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 1b1c:1a03 Corsair 

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 058f:6366 Alcor Micro Corp. Multi Flash Reader

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:f103 D-Link Corp. DUB-H7 7-port USB 2.0 hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0535 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

in den logfiles taucht aber usb 1:7 gar nicht auf...??

/boot lässt sich auch nicht mounten:

```
 mount /boot

mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp »ext3«
```

Obwohl die Dateisystem im Kernel eingebaut sind:

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep EXT

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

# CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

```

.. oder fehlt da etwas wesentliches??

Auch SCSI ist da:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

```

In dmesg taucht die Paltte aber auf:

```

 dmesg | grep scsi

[    0.792264] scsi host0: ahci

[    0.792443] scsi host1: ahci

[    0.792591] scsi host2: ahci

[    0.792738] scsi host3: ahci

[    1.265417] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103SJ  00E4 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.265735] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.268329] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C  SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.293544] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.293639] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.293693] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.293794] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD103SJ  0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.293931] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    2.380971] scsi host4: usb-storage 4-2:1.0

[    3.118308] scsi host5: usb-storage 1-1.6:1.0

[    3.259342] scsi host6: usb-storage 1-6.3:1.0

[    3.421315] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       3200JB External  0107 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    3.421549] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    3.502465] scsi host7: usb-storage 1-1.7:1.0

[    4.122395] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multi    Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    4.122750] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    4.262578] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       Ext HDD 1021     2002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    4.262816] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    4.506296] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  Voyager 3.0      1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.506534] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

```

Ich vermute, das ist kein Laufwerks-/Hardwareproblem sondern eher im Bereich mount/Software falsch...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Kann das bitte jemand deuten:

```
tux linux # cd /proc/scsi

tux scsi # ls

device_info  scsi  sg  usb-storage

tux scsi # ls usb-storage

5  6  7

tux scsi # cat usb-storage/5

   Host scsi5: usb-storage

       Vendor: Generic

      Product: Mass Storage Device

Serial Number: 058F63666471

     Protocol: Transparent SCSI

    Transport: Bulk

       Quirks:

tux scsi # cat usb-storage/6

   Host scsi6: usb-storage

       Vendor: Western Digital

      Product: Ext HDD 1021

Serial Number: 57434156354E343038353837

     Protocol: Transparent SCSI

    Transport: Bulk

       Quirks: BAD_SENSE

```

Der usb-strage/6 scheint das externes Terabyte-Laufwerk zu sein. Dann fehlt das 320GB-WD MyBook, oder ist das der usb-storage/5?

```
 ls /proc/bus/

input  pci

```

Müsste hier nicht ein Unterverzeichnis "usb" auftauchen? andererseits, der Card.Reader und der Stick lassen sich nutzen...

Blick ins Handbuch: (lohnt immer!!)

 *Quote:*   

> Als nächstes wird der exakte Prozessortyp ausgewählt. Vom x86_64 Kernel-Maintainer wird dringend empfohlen die MCE-Funktionen zu aktivieren, damit Sie bei jeglichen Hardwareproblemen benachrichtigt werden können. Auf x86_64 werden diese Fehler nicht bei dmesg, wie auf anderen Architekturen, ausgegeben, sondern auf /dev/mcelog. Dies benötigt das app-admin/mcelog Paket. 

 

app-admin/mcelog hatte ich natürlich nicht installiert... aber eben nachgeholt.

uhai

PS: mit einem alten Kernel klappt das mounten von /boot wieder.... das WD_Book leider nicht...

uhai

----------

